# For sale: Hornady 50cal green Sabots (for .430" bullets)



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm cleaning up and have way too many of these, I know these are not in stock at most stores still, so if anyone needs them I have 8 bags at $5 a bag (there are 50 sabots in a single bag). If you aren't local, I can mail them for a couple bucks extra.












-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

And I thought I had a bunch of X-Tra stuff. 

Great price Dallan! I like to see that someone has integrity and not out to fleece another Sportsman.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Soooo... I sold what I thought was all of these I had... but cleaning up I found 6 more bags. So anyone who runs out and needs more, just hollar.


-DallanC


----------

